
Why Do Websites Publish AMP Pages? - twapi
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/10/21/google-amp
======
niftich
Gruber is precisely four days late to this conversation that unbeknownst to
him we already had [1], prompted by this blog post [2] and already responded
to by Google [3] (and discussed by HN [4]).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12722590)
[2] [https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-
mobile-...](https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-mobile-
traffic/) [3] [https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-
mobile-...](https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-mobile-
traffic/#comment-55336) [4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12731311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12731311)

------
arkitaip
Because they believe there's an ranking advantage to it. People will do all
kinds of harmful stuff to their site if they believe it results in higher
SERPs ranking.

